# Bilder Schärfen



## brent (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine Nikkon D40 gekauft und gestern auf einem Konzert Bilder gemacht.
Da ich auf diesem Gebiet noch ein blutiger Anfänger bin, sind einige Bilder sehr unscharf geworden.
Auch in sachen Bilder nachbearbeitung bin ich ein Anfänger. Ich habe mir zwar CS2 und Photoshop Elements 4.0 gekauft und installiert aber noch nicht damit gearbeitet.

Nun meine Frage:

Wie kann ich die unscharfen Bilder schärfen?
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich die Bilder mit CS2 oder Elements bearbeiten kann.
Oder gibt es sogar ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema, das auch Anfänger wie ich damit klar kommen.
Als Beispiel habe ich ein Bild drangehängt.

Viele Grüße
Brent


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Oktober 2008)

Diese Bilder bekommst du nicht in der Originalgröße schärfer.

Was dir aber bestimmt schon aufgefallen ist: Wenn Sie kleiner sind scheinen Sie auch schärfer.


Alex


----------



## janoc (12. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht allgemein zum Thema, weil ich kürzlich darüber gestolpert bin:
http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=57525


----------

